# How to claim the warranty for the products that are purchased online?



## balaji2525 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am planning to buy saphirre HD6750 graphic card online. I have never done any online shopping before, After buying from online shops if i am facing any issues with the product in future, whom & how should i approach the manufacturer to get a replacement or get fixed.

I like to the know the answer for, not only saphhire brand but generally any computer component that is purchased online !!


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> I am planning to buy saphirre HD6750 graphic card online. I have never done any online shopping before, After buying from online shops if i am facing any issues with the product in future, whom & how should i approach the manufacturer to get a replacement or get fixed.
> 
> I like to the know the answer for, not only saphhire brand but generally any computer component that is purchased online !!





All the Onlione shops provide proper Invoice, you can produce that to the Service ceneter. I've replaced my MSI 890GXM-GD65 motherboard from MSI service center in BBSR which I've purchased from SMC.

BTW, choice of the card is not good at this time period. Get MSI HD 6770 @ 6.4K.


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2012)

You approach to the RMA support of Sapphire.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am from coimbatore. Where can i find  the service center  MSI or saphirre in coimbatore? 

does the service center location information are available on the concern product website?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

Location Info - In One word YES.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> I am from coimbatore. Where can i find  the service center  MSI or saphirre in coimbatore?
> 
> *does the service center location information are available on the concern product website?*



it may be but not always ... sometime manufacturers will list only the distributor of their products ( on the website ) and most of the time these distributor will handle the RMA process - so you have to find the distributors office/service center in your locality.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> it may be but not always ... sometime manufacturers will list only the distributor of their products ( on the website ) and most of the time these distributor will handle the RMA process - so you have to find the distributors office/service center in your locality.



so distributor also takes care of the RMA process. I am clear, Thank you


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> so distributor also takes care of the RMA process.


yep, they do.



> I am clear, Thank you


you are welcome


----------



## Sarath (Mar 28, 2012)

Sometimes the same product might have more than one distributer. Hence, check the box, there will be the distributors name and date of import etc on it. It will also have the address of the importer. That way you will know:

Who the importer is
Whether they have service centres in you city (from their website); if not then you have the distributors address. 
Warranty details (actual warranty) - product warranty may state for example 3yrs but the distributor might give only 1yr. Check for this. It'll be given on the label/sticker on the box. This is the case with many products like in case of Razer which has 2yr warranty in US but only 1yr in India (by distributor)


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Sometimes the same product might have more than one distributer. Hence, check the box, there will be the distributors name and date of import etc on it. It will also have the address of the importer. That way you will know:
> 
> Who the importer is
> Whether they have service centres in you city (from their website); if not then you have the distributors address.
> Warranty details (actual warranty) - product warranty may state for example 3yrs but the distributor might give only 1yr. Check for this. It'll be given on the label/sticker on the box. This is the case with many products like in case of Razer which has 2yr warranty in US but only 1yr in India (by distributor)



Look like there are little bit of risk on buying online rather buying from retailer. I mean In case of any problem and if distributor and service center are not in my locality then I have to find the distributor address, mail the product etc., which retailers does for us when we buy from the retail shops


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> Look like there are little bit of risk on buying online rather buying from retailer. I mean In case of any problem and if distributor and service center are not in my locality then I have to find the distributor address, mail the product etc., which retailers does for us when we buy from the retail shops


Even if you buy from your retailer/dealer, he can simply refuse to help you out in case of any problem if he wants (if he is a bad guy). Because at the end of the day, he will also be contacting the distributor. This happened to a friend of mine who lives in a small town of Haryana.

RMA support for stuff like motherboards/graphic cards is handled by distributors.

Buying online is no more risky than buying "off-line" in my opinion. You need to make sure that you get the bill.

Take this for example. You buy an Asus motherboard. Asus is handled by Rashi Peripherals. A quick google tells me that Rashi Peripherals has a centre in Coimbatore.

Just make sure that you get a bill - from whomsoever you are buying.


----------



## balaji2525 (Mar 28, 2012)

ico said:


> Even if you buy from your retailer/dealer, he can simply refuse to help you out in case of any problem if he wants (if he is a bad guy). Because at the end of the day, he will also be contacting the distributor. This happened to a friend of mine who lives in a small town of Haryana.
> 
> RMA support for stuff like motherboards/graphic cards is handled by distributors.
> 
> ...



I will try to get it(saphirre HD 6750) from  flipkart in worst case, if it is not available from retailers.  Looks like Rashi peripherals is famous for dodging warranty claims. Sarath has already mention about it in his thread  #4
Link:  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/153488-guide-online-shopping-india-list-rating.html


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

They are notorious everywhere except South India. They are fine in Tamil Nadu. MegaMind (forum member who lives in Chennai) had RMAed with them. It was smooth.


----------

